# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Meer dan een jaar moeten wachten op diagnose!

## Torgale

Hallo, ik ben nieuw hier. Hierbij mijn verhaal. Heeft nog iemand van jullie het meegemaakt dat die meer als een jaar op een diagnose moest wachten ?

In september 2010 heb ik een serieuse zelfdodingspoging gedaan, ik had een overdosis pillen ingenomen langs de waterkant en me op een verhoogje gezet,
goed verscholen achter een boom waarvan de takken tot in het water hingen, met de bedoeling al slapend in het water te vallen. Er was geen wandelweg, maar toen de brandweer daar op oefening kwam hebben ze mij toch nog op tijd gevonden.

Het klassieke verhaal : maag leeggepomt. Ik kwam ff bij en hoorde in de verte stemmen en dacht: [email protected]&£mme, nog niet dood en probeerde me toen te wurgen met de polsbandjes die ik losgekregen had. Ze hebben me toen 'platgespoten'. Ik ben 2 weken verplicht opgenomen geweest en daarna
ambulante verzorging bij een psych, de diagnose toen : heel zwaar depressief, ik moest sipralexa nemen. Regelmatige sessies bij de psych dus...maar ik werd niet beter, dosis AD verhoogt: de doodswens bleef groeien. 

Ik was ervan overtuigd dat ik gek aan 't worden was. Toen heb ik heel boos de psych opgebeld : wààrom word ik niet beter van die AD, wààrom word ik niet beter na X-aantal sessies, wààrom blijft die doodswens ?
Hij drong erop aan dat ik de dag erop zou komen, dan zou hij mij vertellen wat er juist mis was.

Toen vertelde hij me dat ik een lichte vorm van border-line had , die met de jaren nog milder geworden was, maar toch nog ernstig genoeg om een triest leven te hebben. Hij noemde mij 'een straffe madame' omdat hij ervan overtuigd was dat velen, die dàt meegemaakt hadden wat ik moeten doorstaan heb al lààààààààààààng dood zouden zijn. (ik wil jullie niet vervelen met mijn levensverhaal, maar het is in- intriest geweest)

Nu: goed gezind was ik niet, ik vroeg hem of zijn mondhoeken nu niet gescheurd waren door het woord border-line uit te spreken en natuurlijk wou ik ook weten WAAROM hij zolang gewacht had om mij in te lichten over de ware toedracht.

Hij zei dat hij het verkeerd ingeschat had, dat hij vermoedde dat ik de waarheid niet aankon en dat er veel patiënten waren die niet meer belden voor een afspraak zodra hij die diagnose stelde. Nou moe ! ! !

'k Ben dadelijk begonnen met bibliotherapie, heb stilletjesaan afgebouwd met de AD èn de slaappil, ik neem nu niets meer. Ik heb mijn voeding volledig op punt gesteld ivm border-line, ik mediteer tweemaal daags 20 minuten, ik doe aan yoga, ga dagelijks minstens een half uur wandelen en...ik heb me nog nooit zo goed gevoeld ! ! !

De psych vertrouwde ik niet meer, je zou voor minder ! ! !

Nog iemand met zulk een trieste ervaring ?

----------


## Ilse34

Welke boeken heb je zoal gelezen?

----------


## Torgale

Wat ik mezelf aangeschaft heb: "Borderline Zelfhulpboek van J.Spaas" is één
van de beste werken over borderline.
Verder uit de bib tientallen boeken gelezen waaronder: "Schematherapie bij
Borderline persoonlijkheidsstoiornis van H. Van Genderen
Verschillende boeken over: zelfvertrouwen, eigenwaarde, depressie etc.

http://www.gedachtenkracht.com/EvoManifest.html
De link hierboven is het Evolutie Manifest van Koenraad Rau, een pdf bestand dat je kan downloaden, helemaal onderaan vind je een geleide meditatie - MET ALPHA HERSENGOLVEN ! -die je eveneens gratis kan downloaden.
Ik heb die op cd gebrand en doe 's morgens en 's avonds er een meditatie mee.

Type op Google ook eens in : neurottransmitters en voeding, àl wat je dan vind : dopamine, serotonine etc. heb ik telkens zo weer ingetypt : dopamine
en voeding etc. dàààgen aan gewerkt en mezelf een dieet samengesteld.
Type ook eens in Google : Omega3 en neurotransmitters! Ik neemnu twee keer per dag een omega3 capsule.

Je kan voor jezelf ook een schema opstellen om een vaste structuur te verkrijgen, wàt je moet doen als je een dipje hebt bv. Bij een dipje staat de deur op een kier voor een depressie ! Ook in je schema opnemen : hoé ga ik
om met een eventuele woedeaanval bij een trigger ?

Als er nog vragen zijn : SHOOT !

Groetjes.

----------


## Torgale

http://www.verbodengeheimen.com/Alfatraining.html

Omdat het toch niet zo makkelijk te vinden is : hierbij de link naar de blzd waar je
de meditatie op vindt.

----------


## Ilse34

heykes,

Erg bedankt. 
ik ga dat deze namiddag eens bekijken.

Groetjes
ilse

----------


## Ilse34

neem je behalve de omega 3 nog andere supplementen?

----------


## Torgale

Ja hoor, ik neem nog magnesium Forte omdat ik zoveel spierkrampen in mijn benen heb. Dat kan je beter niet innemen tijdens een maaltijd omdat het dan beter 'opgenomen' wordt. 

Verder nog : Omnibionta3,een vitaminen supplement. Hier mag je een kwartier vóór of na inname geen koffie drinken !

Na iedere maaltijd drink ik een steevast een tas groene thee , pas op: haal die in een kruidenwinkel, de groene thee's die je vindt in de supermarkt zijn gemaakt van de afval
van de bladeren en stelen dus niets voor. 'k Ben trouwens volledig gestopt met koffie drinken. Koffie is héél slecht voor ons probleem. Ook geen décaffiné(vroeger dronk ik 7 tassen minimaal op een dag ) 'k Ben ook overgeschakeld op langzaamwerkende kolhydraten, zo heb je geen schommelingen in je bloedsuikerspiegel en dus ook véél minder (of geen) stemmingswisselingen. Als je zorgt voor je voeding, door langzaamwerkende koolhydraten,heb je ook geen behoefte aan 'tussendoortjes', gewoonlijk zoetigheden ,
wat ook héél slecht is voor de werking van de neurotransmitters. Heb ik tussendoor toch nog trek in iets : dan neem ik fruit of een potje magere youghourt, ik heb de suiker 'verband' zeker ook géén aspartaam gebruiken ! ! ! Sepia mag wél !

Dan de "ceremonie" van het slapengaan : ik heb 25 jaar lang Staurodorm gebruikt, de dr blééf dat maar doodgemoedereerd voorschrijven, ik had er de hele dag een 'hang-over' van. Nà mijn crash, heb ik me daar eens in verdiept en de bijsluiter eens grondig gelezen en heb afgebouwd. Nu neem ik een pilletje Dormeasan Forte van dr Vogel en doe dan mijn meditatie, een beetje daarna, wonder boven wonder val ik in slaap. Na 5 uur slapen word ik wakker en neem dan vier drupjes Resque nacht van dr Bach, binnen 't half uur slaap ik terug.
'k Hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt ...

----------

